# Has portsnap hung?



## ghostcorps (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi *g*uys,

I have an urgent situation at the moment. Yesterday my server crashed, due to having no space on /usr/ (oops) but since then one of my jails is not starting up and the other is not stopping because it can't find the PID files.  

Since rebooting did not fix the issue at all. I found a suggestion that running *jkill* should clear it up. I always run portsnap before portmaster. But as the server is running extremely slow at the moment the fetch operation took about five hours! Since then it has been sitting on 'applying patches' for about ten hours.

I have confirmed that the terminal session is still active by typing characters into it. But is there any way to confirm if it is in fact applying patches or if it has just hung itself?

Thanks for your time.
D


----------

